
Tom Cruise teaming with Elon Musk, NASA to shoot action movie in space - hbcondo714
https://deadline.com/2020/05/tom-cruise-movie-shot-in-outer-space-elon-musk-spacex-unprecedented-in-hollywood-1202925849/
======
perilunar
The last Mission Impossible film cost $178 million, and SpaceX is reportedly
charging $55 million per seat for a Dragon launch, so definitely affordable.
Just need a good story.

~~~
perilunar
William Gibson's short story _Red Star, Winter Orbit_ would make a great film.

